#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  перевод bhaavanaa, pu~n~na

## Aleksey

Привет всем. 
Хотелось бы уточнить перевод нескольких слов, которым я не очень нахожу подходящего перевода.
1-е - bhaavanaa - развитие, практика, ментальное культивировние, медитация?.
Как лучше тогда перевести asubha-bhaavanaa - созерцание нечистоты, медитация на нечистоте? 
2-е - pu~n~na - apu~n~na (англ. merit - demerit). Если pu~n~na как (религиозная) заслуга вроде бы хороший перевод, то apu~n~na - недостаток, наказание, может быть грех (как то, что повлечёт за собой наказание?). 
Буду рад узнать ваше мнение
Алексей

----------


## Ассаджи

> 1-е - bhaavanaa - развитие, практика, ментальное культивировние, медитация?.


Исходя из разделения на три класса: kaaya-bhaavanaa, citta-bhaavanaa, pa~n~na-bhaavanaa, и словосочетаний mettaa-bhaavanaa, sa~n~naa-bhaavanaa, и т.п., это развитие определенных способностей.




> Как лучше тогда перевести asubha-bhaavanaa - созерцание нечистоты, медитация на нечистоте?


Когда читаешь такие переводы, то возникает образ грязного монаха, с отвращением уставившегося на кучу отбросов.

Как я понимаю, в данном случае полным выражением было бы asubha-sa~n~naa-bhaavanaa -- развитие апперцепции отсутствия привлекательности.

Толкование asubha как непривлекательности, на мой взгляд, противоречит прямому указанию в суттах на отвращение как на один из основных пороков.

В практике asubha-bhaavanaa по отношению к телу человек не вырабатывает отвращение к телу, а рассматривает его реальные составляющие, избавляясь от привычных иллюзий. Как медик после нескольких практики, он уже не обманывается внешним видом тела. 




> 2-е - pu~n~na - apu~n~na (англ. merit - demerit). Если pu~n~na как (религиозная) заслуга вроде бы хороший перевод, то apu~n~na - недостаток, наказание, может быть грех (как то, что повлечёт за собой наказание?).


Первое значение pu~n~na -- благоприятный, добродетельный поступок. Уже потом в контексте перерождений это слово приобрело смысл "заслуга".

Поэтому в палийских текстах как ранних источниках я в основном переводил бы эту пару как добрые/злые, благие/неблагие дела/поступки, а в остальных случаях, может быть, как добродетель,заслуга/проступки,злодеяния. 

На мой взгляд, не стоит вводить здесь христианские термины типа "грех", которые могуть создать путаницу, так как подход в буддийских текстах совсем другой.

----------


## Aleksey

Спасибо за ответ. Хотелось бы пояснить, что в данном случае эти термины я встретил в правиле параджика 3, а вообще по правилам Винаи, наверное, трудно установить правильное значение доктринальных или медитативных терминов. В данном случае монахи, занимаясь практикой asubha-bhavana, как раз достигли такой степени отвращения по отношению к собственному телу, что решили покончить жизнь самоубийством. Постараюсь вообще уточнить этот момент по аттхакатхе, если осилю.
Что касается pu~n~na – apu~n~na, то в данном случае ( … bahu.m vata mayaa apu~n~na.m pasuta.m yo’ha.m bhikkhuu … jiivitaa voropesi и т. д.), может быть, здесь можно просто перевести как добро и зло. Но мне вообще хотелось бы уточнить значение этих терминов, на мой взгляд, видимо, весьма важных для мирской этики. По словарю Ньянатилоки pu~n~na – синоним правильных (kusala) действий, а мне скорее кажется, что речь идёт о результатах действий, некоем накопительном фонде результатов действий (благих и неблагих). Вообще хотелось бы найти какую-нибудь приличную статью об этих терминах.
Алексей.

----------


## Торчинов

Строго говоря, бхавана это буддийская духовная практика в широком смысле, буддийское духовное делание. Любая форма практики (прежде всего,созерцание, дхьяна) становится бхаваной, если совершается ради "буддийских целей": обретения состояния Будды ради блага всех существ, достижение плода архатства (в Тхераваде) и т.д., а не ради, скажем, обретения мирских сиддхи или могущества.
Что касается пуньи, то китайцы обычно переводили это слово как "фу-дэ", благость счастья или что-то к этому близкое.

----------


## Ассаджи

> В данном случае монахи, занимаясь практикой asubha-bhavana, как раз достигли такой степени отвращения по отношению к собственному телу, что решили покончить жизнь самоубийством.


Что-то наши с вами разговоры часто сводятся к самоубийствам  :Smilie: 
Скажите, пожалуйста, есть ли в Параджике 3 слово "отвращение"?
Кроме того, Будда ведь пресек практику самоубийств, введя соответствующее строгое дисциплинарное правило. Вероятно, в данном случае монахи переусердствовали с практикой асубха-бхавана, придя не к тем результатам, которые имел в виду Будда. Ведь в дальнейшем тексте описывается практика памятования о дыхании.

На мой взгляд, практика асубха-бхавана предназначена для устранения четвертого искажения апперцепции -- апперцепция привлекательности по отношению к тому, что лишено привлекательности:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../an04-049.html




> По словарю Ньянатилоки pu~n~na – синоним правильных (kusala) действий, а мне скорее кажется, что речь идёт о результатах действий, некоем накопительном фонде результатов действий (благих и неблагих).


Я бы сказал, что в этом смысле pu~n~na -- "запас благоприятных (для чего-либо) действий", a apu~n~na -- "запас неблагоприятных действий".

Это термин общеиндийский, а не только буддийский.

----------


## Aleksey

В параджика 3 буквалько сказано
Te  sakena kaayena a.t.tiiyanti haraayanti jigucchanti
что, видимо, можно перевести как "Они были обеспокоены собственным телом, чувствовали по отношению к нему стыд и отвращение".
Дальше вы совершенно правы - монахи слишком уж буквально поняли практику асубха-бхавана, так что затем Будда по просьбе Ананды дал им практику памятования о дыхании и сформулировал само правило параджика 3.
По комментарию, кстати, похоже речь идёт о созерцании 32 составляющих тела, а не о созерцании на кладбище.
Чо касается самоубийства, я как раз подбираю материалы по этой теме в каноне и по литературе, наверное, поэтому так и получается.
Алексей

----------


## sergey

В словарной статье punna пали-английского словаря Общества палийских текстов (http://dsal.uchicago.edu/dictionaries/pali/) среди выражений со словом punna есть punnaphala (ср. kamma-phala). Так что похоже, что punna означает действительно само действие, а не его плоды. Мне кажется, что вообще по этой словарной статье, по совокупности приведенных там употреблений слова можно в какой-то степени прояснить для себя его значение.

----------


## sergey

P.S. 



> Так что похоже, что punna означает действительно само действие, а не его плоды


В каких-то случаях, похоже, и плоды: "punna-kkhaya"  - decay (or waning of the effect) of merit (из той же словарной статьи).

----------


## Aleksey

Я посмотрел по поисковику в CSCD, punnaphala не очень употребительное слово и встречается в основном в комментаторской литературе, не знаю, правда, к чему бы это. 
Кстати, Сергей, почему Вы пользуетесь on-line изданием PED? 
Алексей.

----------


## sergey

> Кстати, Сергей, почему Вы пользуетесь on-line изданием PED?


На сайте "Колесо дхаммы" есть ссылка на него, так я его и нашел. А другой вариант мне неизвестен, правда я специально и не искал.

----------


## Ассаджи

Есть варианты в PDF и в Ворде, но на инете их нет для соблюдния авторских прав.

----------

